# Ironmaglabs New Lineup!! Brand New Stacks!!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2015)

Chez, settle down!!


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Your not the boss of me


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2015)

chez said:


> Your not the boss of me




Ur right... since we are on the topic.. how is that 7 - keto stuff? My cousin Ace was thinking about snorting some at his holiday party next Tuesday


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Ur right... since we are on the topic.. how is that 7 - keto stuff? My cousin Ace was thinking about snorting some at his holiday party next Tuesday


Not a bad idea, but its more bio available if he uses it as a suppository.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks chez!! YOU ROCK!!! Heehee


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Sure thing sir, anytime


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 20, 2015)

Chez..why are you clogging up the threads with all these ironmags supps? are you their promoter..


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Chez..why are you clogging up the threads with all these ironmags supps? are you their promoter..


What's up brother. I am a rep for Ironmaglabs and Ironmagresearch. We pay for a subforum on this board. It is my job to keep people informed of our new products. I also provide logging opportunities so that you guys can try out our new products and give feedback. I don't understand why I would get negative reactions from you folks.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok. I didn't give a negative reaction, my reaction was neutral just an honest question..i'll check em out. Thanks.


----------



## chez (Dec 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Ok. I didn't give a negative reaction, my reaction was neutral just an honest question..i'll check em out. Thanks.


Sorry for any misinterpretation.


----------

